# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  "cica špricalica" na portalu :-))

## anek

..samo htjedoh reći da sam umrla od smijeha na fotku, i da je savršena uz TBF-ov tekst za jingle :D 
..a i podsjetila me na dane kad sam se i sama isčuđavala tom fenomenu   :Smile: 


vidi na: http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=1646

----------


## trinity

i za tu sliku je zaduzena splitska clanica :D 
ali neka se ona sama javi....

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Meni je fotka divna, ja obožavam ove vodoskoke, da se vidi da je to dojilačka cica, a ne neka retuširaona.

----------


## samaritanka

Mene je podsjetila na onu veliku cicu iz filma "Što ste sve htjeli znati o seksu, a niste se usuduli pitati" sa Wudi Alanom, ali u pozitivnom smislu kao "cica hranilica" vrijedna poštovanja.

Super ulovljeni momenat!!!

----------


## cekana

:D   :Laughing:  zakon jeeeeeeeee!!!

Eh... ti prvi dani... i veeeeike cike   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

genijalna je fotka

----------


## teave

Slika je preslatka i mislim da izmami onaj poseban osmjeh kod mama koje su dojile ili doje!!!
Riječi pjesme su genijalne!

----------


## bubimirko

> Slika je preslatka i mislim da izmami onaj poseban osmjeh kod mama koje su dojile ili doje!!!
> Riječi pjesme su genijalne!


nisam mama nego tata ali slažem se s tim kaj si napisala

----------


## spooky

> :D   zakon jeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> Eh... ti prvi dani... i veeeeike cike


Kakvi prvi dani, meni i sada cicke tak izgledaju, a bome i špricaju na sve strane kada Dora odluči pogledati šta ima iza nje  :Laughing:

----------


## andrea

meni, doduše rijetko, ali ipak, još uvijek tako zna špricati, a kad bojan vidi, viče: "mama, zgasi to !"  :Laughing:

----------


## Mirta30

eeeeeeeeeee to su bili dani   :Laughing:  
(ja sam znala u bircu špricati škvadru sa susjednih stolova)

----------


## anek

> meni, doduše rijetko, ali ipak, još uvijek tako zna špricati, a kad bojan vidi, viče: "mama, zgasi to !"


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## spooky

> meni, doduše rijetko, ali ipak, još uvijek tako zna špricati, a kad bojan vidi, viče: "mama, zgasi to !"


  :Laughing:

----------


## kloklo

> meni, doduše rijetko, ali ipak, još uvijek tako zna špricati, a kad bojan vidi, viče: "*mama, zgasi to* !"


  :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

predivna predivna fotka!!!!   :Love:  

Bojan   :Kiss:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

slika je za ljubav na prvi pogled   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

Fotka je   :Heart:  
Bojan   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorka

prosvjetlite plavušu, di vi to gledate?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mirta30

> prosvjetlite plavušu, di vi to gledate?


http://www.roda.hr/

----------


## anaviktorija

> Mene je podsjetila na onu veliku cicu iz filma "Što ste sve htjeli znati o seksu, a niste se usuduli pitati" sa Wudi Alanom


I mene  :Laughing:  

Vanjci gdje si slavna cico?  :Laughing:

----------


## vanjci

mudro sutim i gledam sta se prica o mojim sekundarnim spolnim karakteristikama  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Barbie

> Zorka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prosvjetlite plavušu, di vi to gledate? 
> 
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/


Nisam plavusa, ali bi mogla biti, posto ja to nigdje ne vidim?????????Moze detaljniji link?

----------


## leonisa

na portalu se spustis dolje do kraja i di pise arhiva kliknes na listopad 2006.

ili direkt odes na tu vijest na http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=1646
 :Wink:

----------


## Barbie

THX!

----------


## irenas

Super je slikica  :Love:  
a i Bubimirko se slaže  :Klap:

----------

> cekana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> :D   zakon jeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> Eh... ti prvi dani... i veeeeike cike  
> 
> 
> Kakvi prvi dani, meni i sada cicke tak izgledaju, a bome i špricaju na sve strane kada Dora odluči pogledati šta ima iza nje


Cekana, i kod nas je ista stvar i nakon 10 mjeseci dojenja! A domet mi zna biti vise od metar.   :Razz:   :Embarassed:

----------

Nije Gost nego Emy.

----------


## leonisa

meni se cika nakon 7 mj. malo skulirala. nije vise silikonska i ne tusira sve u krugu metra  :Laughing:  
cak mi fale te "komicne" situacije i zao  mi je sto nisam ni jednu uslikala   :Sad:  

da mi se to nije dogadjalo mislila bi da je fotka mit  :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Super slička i odliiiičan tekst! Svaka čast na trudu!

----------

